
Contracts in OpenBSD (2010) [pdf] - tosh
http://kindsoftware.com/documents/reports/Torlakcik10.pdf
======
paulryanrogers
Looks like a lot of work per function. Though may be justifiable for security
focused distro or library.

------
shawn
Quick question: Why can't I write, with a pen, in the margins of PDFs I read?

At first glance it sounds like a dopey question. But think about it. Writing
in margins has been one of the most useful tools in human history, and for
some reason we can't make it happen digitally.

I'm thinking either a browser extension or a standalone electron reader might
work well, but only if there are iOS and android apps too. That's a lot of
work! And then it's unclear anyone else will be able to read your notes.

Maybe one solution would be to rasterize out a new PDF whenever you draw on
it, and just destructively update all your PDFs.

~~~
forapurpose
Why not type comments? Almost any PDF reader provides the feature.

~~~
shawn
They do, but is it searchable?

The best solution I've found till now is to just create a text file with the
same name as the pdf.

~~~
forapurpose
> They do, but is it searchable?

Yes:

 _Acrobat searches the PDF body text, layers, form fields, and digital
signatures. You can also include bookmarks and comments in the search._

[https://helpx.adobe.com/acrobat/using/searching-
pdfs.html](https://helpx.adobe.com/acrobat/using/searching-pdfs.html)

Other PDF applications do it too.

